# 12+ Young babies and possibly another pregnant female



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello, 

When I bought my first pet rat I was happy with him but seen that I should get him some friends, so I went to the pet shop (against all advice and better judgement) and the two males that they sold me were infact females (I did not know how to tell the difference). So now my domino has given birth to 12 lovely little critters and they've survived over 24 hours and are being fed by the mother. I am wondering about the mother though, I have fed her so far (one red grape) and two small portions of Tuna Fish (in Spring water). I want to make sure her and her littles one survive this process and I'm mostly clueless, other than reading content online and within forums I don't know what else to do. Everyone has different opinions and I don't know who is right and wrong but there must be a standard within the controversy for making them as healthy as possible. 

So far, since Birth:
I put her in an gerbilarium while she was giving birth and left her there for one day.
I complained to the pet store and they give me a new cage.
I have moved them into the new cage because if the other rat is pregnant it would be safer that she does it in there so I can observe how many there are much more easily to make sure I don't throw any out.
I have given her a portion of tuna fish a day.
Given her one red grape (shared it between all rats though) -- the seed was removed first
Made sure there are no obstacles in the way to harm the babies.
Placed a little wooden bridge for her to move her babies under.

I'm currently watching constantly but I can see the milk bands in their bellies so I know for sure they're being fed, and she goes to them quite often.
I've made sure it's not too hot or cold in my living room.
I'm constantly clearing the cage of litter.

I've avoided touching the babies more than I have to I don't want to mess with what's natural for the mother.

I think I'm doing ok but honestly I have no idea but obviously I'm trying to do the right thing here so would appreciate any help somebody more familiar cares to give.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sounds like you are doing great. if you can give her a hard boiled egg with the shell so she gets plenty of protein and some calcium.


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, the other one just had between 9-11 (she wont get off them for me to see)... So buy 3 get 26 free... and a £80 cage is quite a bargain.. now I live in Coventry, so when they're ripe will someone want to get some?


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ah my boyfriend works in Coventry and we are on the hunt for two boys... So I could be of help to you here to clear your lot!  how exciting!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Emy,

Been a while since I came back here . If you are both still hunting for males I got plenty lol. Have as many as you like, please!

Ryan


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Haha, yes it seems you do! Do you have any photographs of what your males look like? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Sure I will get some taken for you, it's nearly been only 3 weeks (23 days), still need a bit more time to develop with their mother. We have just checked one litter and found 4 boys, two hooded (one black hooded, one grey hooded), one is grey and one is black with white sleeves and belly. We have not become 100% on the second little just yet, we want to be absolutely sure we sex correctly, for our own safety lol we don't want a million rats! Photos will be uploaded soon


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you ! I look forward to seeing them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

I'd happily take a boy off of you as well since I live over in Redditch. Obviously when they are older.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, you're both more than welcome to have as many as you want . They seem all to be healthy with no complications at the moment. This litter are all very lively, like their mother. The second litter I will take photos of as soon as possible, they are all very relaxed and laid back like their mother but I'm not sure if this is because they are still a bit younger than the first litter but will keep you both updated. (I had a bit of an issue attaching the photos to the post so I just have links), and lots of trouble taking pictures of them because they are quite enthusiastic movers.

http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576640_388342807941697_1063732104_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/375595_388342394608405_192943198_n.jpg

http://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/600998_388342441275067_270030752_n.jpg

http://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/923340_388342464608398_1665270226_n.jpg

http://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/947001_388342484608396_1710870919_n.jpg

http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/969950_388342601275051_1851706823_n.jpg

http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/995909_388342661275045_417871286_n.jpg

http://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/954670_388342691275042_475881752_n.jpg

http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/507_388342714608373_1161539409_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/984247_388342727941705_1151327430_n.jpg


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Also feel free to request better photos of any of them , I can take some in the kitchen where the lighting is a bit better.


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

They are all so cute, do you have a better picture of the black by any chance?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

*the blackly rat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Kirsten, 

I believe I picked the correct rat, if not please let me know. Here are some more slightly better pictures of him. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001764_389463697829608_17207438_n.jpg
http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/425274_389463677829610_1702693548_n.jpg
http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/968931_389463634496281_1976812550_n.jpg
http://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/970725_389463654496279_2103406781_n.jpg


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Just in case you have any concerns about who we are... just a young couple https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/994290_389472714495373_555520962_n.jpg


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Yeah that's the right rat, thanks for the additional pictures. My mum was wondering when the rats would be okay to be taken away from their mum? Oh and how is the second litter?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey, no problem, well they have been with their mother for 28 days. I have removed them from their mother today to go with the father, to see how they go and will put them out with the mother for a few hours a day. They are fully weaned by now, scientists usually remove them after 3 weeks. I think they should be fine now. The other litter will have been with the mother for the same period, next Friday. I'm going to give the rats a bath tomorrow (the older ones). 

However, technically the older rats are able to go at any point this week as they are weaned and away from their mother for most of the day.


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Okay thanks for that, the earliest we could have them wouldn't be next weekend, but the weekend after. Plus my ninjas said we could have two if you are okay with that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

My mum is now a ninja.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

That is fine, I will make some phone calls to try and get the pet shop to take some of the females so I have enough time for when I go abroad the end of next month. Nobody else online seems to want any lol


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Pets at home will probably be your best bit other than that, it's a shame nobody else is interested.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Just thought of ask, how many males did you get in the second litter?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

I will take some photos of them soon, we got 5-6 males in the second litter. Sorry for being inaccurate but most of them are hooded apricot colour similar to this photo http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2381/2198984273_c2128ef9ff_m.jpg and full apricot http://www.dapper.com.au/whatsilverfawn.jpg. Thanks for your interest


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

They're so cute （≧∇≦）


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

....sound so cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Sorry to keep pestering you with questions but would it be possible to have a rat from each litter? And, would it be okay for us to come round next Saturday for them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotapetrat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Kirsten, it's not pestering at all. I'm sorry I could not get online to speak to you beforehand. I understand you may have got others sorry about this. I got the photos for you though. I am not a rat breeder and none of this was expected so I just want rid of them because I'm quite allergic to them which I did not know beforehand and then I end up with tons of them I'm suffering a bit.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1013426_395056393937005_1787791537_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/6477_395056403937004_1314644537_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1044222_395056427270335_358557659_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/999011_395056500603661_654966352_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1017338_395056510603660_467626765_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1017348_395056533936991_965039235_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1044955_395056553936989_54485844_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/942035_395056583936986_2087303514_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1013932_395056713936973_698927798_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1011159_395056730603638_447889682_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1010895_395056747270303_34004295_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1017251_395056787270299_1736747403_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005398_395056810603630_1770213143_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1011922_395056940603617_1947721468_n.jpg

I've attached photos of my rats if anybody wants any please come and get some.


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

They're all seriously adorable, see if you can put an advert up on preloved.co.uk and pets4homes.co.uk


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Are these the photos of the boys? Any closer photos of the dark eyed ones? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

